# strat or telecaster



## guitar monkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Bought a epiphone dot studio last fall and can't seem to get the tone I wan't I play mainly classic rock some blues and folk. I can't describe exactly what I'm searching for but this one doesn't do it for me.The neck also warped and was adjusted once was good for a few months now the second and third frets buzz on the top two strings.So maybe a change is in order.Briefly tried a Fender, can't remember what model it was silver and about $700.My wife was waiting impatiently so I didn't have much time,maybe next weekend.So on to my question,whats the difference between a telecaster and a stratocaster,I probably can't afford either but might be able to manage a good quality clone. Thanks Don


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

for a classic rock, blues guitar I would have to go with a strat. I can not recommend a clone, because you will always want the real deal. I think its cheaper to just get the real thing once and not go through buying a selling clones without ever being satisfied. play the DOT tell you can afford a great guitar.

.2cents


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> for a classic rock, blues guitar I would have to go with a strat. I can not recommend a clone, because you will always want the real deal. I think its cheaper to just get the real thing once and not go through buying a selling clones without ever being satisfied. play the DOT tell you can afford a great guitar.
> 
> .2cents



+1... spend your money once.

although a tele can whip a storm also...:rockon:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Strat or Tele???*

That's like having to choose between your kids 

Get both.....I did. As a matter of fact, several times over. :rockon: 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## guitar monkey (Feb 5, 2006)

*strat or tele*

Yeah both now that sounds good i'll try to convinve my wife, not a chance, but thanks for the advice,I think I will get the epiphone fixed and save up for a strat or tele. Don


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> for a classic rock, blues guitar I would have to go with a strat. I can not recommend a clone, because you will always want the real deal. I think its cheaper to just get the real thing once and not go through buying a selling clones without ever being satisfied. play the DOT tell you can afford a great guitar.
> 
> .2cents



I have played a good many "clones" that were better than most Strats.


Often for less money.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with the others.
Spend a bit of money on your Epi, you might be surprised at the tone you can get out of it. Pots and caps (cheap), maybe pickups (a bit more, watch the For Sale section on here for some good used ones).
Get a good setup, or learn to do it yourself. Get the frets dressed if they need it.

And, a bit more $, what are you using for an amp? Often that is really where the tone is.


----------



## guitar monkey (Feb 5, 2006)

*Strat or tele*

I've got a VOX AD15VT amp it was fairly cheap $230 I think it will do a lot of different things maybe too many.I'm getting a friend to come over with his guitar I think his is a Takamine and we'll find out if it's the guitar or the amp.


----------



## KATIE (Mar 5, 2006)

I think there is no better guitar than a stat!!! If it is played right. There are lots of great players out there who are not prof musicians. Jeff Guelf from Vancouver, Brian Cherrington from Edmonton/Vancouver, Pat Williams from Toronto just to name a few..


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Get a MIM strat $500.00 you won't be sorry


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd take a tele any day. not a fan of strats.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

When I was a kid I believed that a tele was an old man’s guitar. Not that it made any difference to me. I would only play guitars with humbucking pickups.

I tried very hard to get strats to work for me but I kept running into the same problems.

That [email protected] middle pup was right in the way of my pick. And I kept turning down the volume control when I was palm muting.

I would buy a strat …try to make it work….give up…. sell it…then try again in a few years.

Once I traded a late seventies strat for a 63 SG special. It was the best deal I could get and I wasn’t too happy about it. The SG had P-90’s and I was a humbucking guy.

It was a back up for an 82 USA first series Warlock and a 69 ES -335. Well it turned out to be one hell of a back up.

I was slowly making the transition from humbucking to single coil pickups.

Today all my guitars (two of them) have single coils…the newest guitar I own is made in 1968.

A telecaster has none of the strat problems . No middle pup…volume control is out of the way.

I am now old so the telecaster suits me very well.























My other guitar is quite popular with younger players because some guy named Billie Joe plays a 57.

This one is a 55:











I envy guys who can play strats. 

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

to end the strat vs tele dilema try a strat body with a tele neck...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Squier*

Unless your'e a Logo snob i suggest trying out a squier strat(standard series)these axes are a real bang for the buck! they are a Stratocaster just built (over there) I have a few and some of my buddies can't tell the diff from the squier to the Mia strat. These ARE a strat but with a pup upgrade you build a real screamer !!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

the 80's MIJ squire strats were alright.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*'82 jv*

Yeah i know ! I have an '82 jv squier strat which plays just as good if not better than a usa strat.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

hoser said:


> the 80's MIJ squire strats were alright.


Just sold my 84? MIJ Squier to a good friend. After replacing the pups and electronics, I really didn't want to part with it. Played and sounded amazing.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

The MIM strats and teles are great deals if you find one you like the feel of. Personally, I ended up getting a HW1 Tele and couldn't be happier. As for the old strat vs. tele debate - purely a matter of personal taste. I prefer the simplicity of the tele and I'm not a huge fan of whammy bars. Having said that, I'm sure I'll eventually add a strat to my arsenal because they are capable of some sweet mellow tones...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

First of all I am a Tele fan. It's all personal preference. Just don't believe anyone who tells you Teles aren't versitile, which seems to be a common misconception. In my opinion they are one of the most versitile guitars out there. You just have to look at the variety of artists that have used them to show that.

Japanese Fenders are still one of the best values out there. The construction/woods are on par with USA made ones, they have the same hardware, and the stock pickups are better than what comes in Mexican made Fenders (mine came with Texas Specials). The only thing that is a little weak in them is the pots, which is an easy fix. You can import these for less money than one of the MIM Classic series Fenders though (like a 69' Reissue or a 72' Reissue). They cost half of what a MIA Fender does. They also offer some unique models that Fender USA doesn't offer. And for something like a 52 Reissue, there is no MIM version. The only one is the $2000 MIA one.

Here is my 2004 CIJ Fender 52' Reissue.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Fender Japan.... +1 68 Re issue strat


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

oh yeah 80s FJs are among my favorites...but be careful...there are some low end models too. The higher up you go the better the quality of parts and wood used...not a news flash. All of mine were bought in Japan and I beilive domestic models...I`ve read they exported mostly basswood, but the ones I have are ash, alder or sen... my strat with tele neck may be basswood, not sure because it is stamped a custom order but who would order a basswood guitar eh? Can`t see any of the wood grain in the pockets as they are covered in paint, but I don`t really care `cause it`s so cool. Now, I`m not saying basswood is bad, my Yamaha USA II is basswood with a maple cap and it`s great. But I do love my FJs, I also have a couple of CIJs that have the flimsy electronics but all my 80s FJs have full size pots and good electronics...so somewhere down the line they decided to change to cheaper electronics. But ya don`t even have to go to the real high end FJ stuff to find a good one...I recently got a 1985 TL72-55 thats excellent. But if you ever see an ExTrad...buy it immediately, they are supremely rare and were the FJ custom shop made to order strats and teles.. the custom editions can be real good too, both series have stickers on the back of the headstock I.D.ing so don`t be fooled by sellers.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The thing with the pots is weird. It's so cheap to replace them, I don't see why they just don't have them in the guitars stock. The craftmanship and the finish on the current CIJ's are fantastic. As are the hardware and pickups. Then they go and put cheap little pots in the guitar!


----------



## silverkw (Feb 2, 2006)

i'd go with a tele, then again, i'm a tele guy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> The thing with the pots is weird. It's so cheap to replace them, I don't see why they just don't have them in the guitars stock. The craftmanship and the finish on the current CIJ's are fantastic. As are the hardware and pickups. *Then they go and put cheap little pots in the guitar*!



That's were the _accountants_ come in. $5 on 10,000 units is $50Gs.

Then these accountants go and shell out $10000 on a limited run Jeff Beck Fender Esquire that they pluck at for a half hour every weekend. ( I have a friend who's a Chartered Accountant. But he's a sax player )


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

My personal fav's are Teles - and my favorite model is the Muddy Waters edition. I never thought that I would buy a MIM guitar but the workmanship and quality on this guitar blows away a lot of my MIA Telecasters and it plays and sounds like a dream:










If you want to go the strat route, don't miss checking out G&L Legacy's. I own a strat and a G&L Legacy and again Leo's new creation blows my strat away. These are hand built guitars made in the U.S.A.. When Fender uses this method of building guitars they're called Custom Shop and you pay an extra $1000.00 at least. Just another option for you.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> oh yeah 80s FJs are among my favorites...but be careful...there are some low end models too. The higher up you go the better the quality of parts and wood used...not a news flash. All of mine were bought in Japan and I beilive domestic models...I`ve read they exported mostly basswood, but the ones I have are ash, alder or sen... my strat with tele neck may be basswood, not sure because it is stamped a custom order but who would order a basswood guitar eh? Can`t see any of the wood grain in the pockets as they are covered in paint, but I don`t really care `cause it`s so cool. Now, I`m not saying basswood is bad, my Yamaha USA II is basswood with a maple cap and it`s great. But I do love my FJs, I also have a couple of CIJs that have the flimsy electronics but all my 80s FJs have full size pots and good electronics...so somewhere down the line they decided to change to cheaper electronics. But ya don`t even have to go to the real high end FJ stuff to find a good one...I recently got a 1985 TL72-55 thats excellent. But if you ever see an ExTrad...buy it immediately, they are supremely rare and were the FJ custom shop made to order strats and teles.. the custom editions can be real good too, both series have stickers on the back of the headstock I.D.ing so don`t be fooled by sellers.


it's funny, I like basswood droptop teles the most. imo they slay MIA teles.


----------



## cc1974 (Jul 24, 2006)

Stratocaster are an Upgraded telecaster.........so I own both and love them equaly........rock and roll !!!!


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

There's no question a player really should have both.
Someone said a Tele is versatile. So true. You will be amazed at the sounds a Tele can produce, country, rock, jazz and blues. Its their tone control that really works the magic.
I believe there are some amazing American made Strats and Teles out there but they are very very expensive and everybody who knows about the Japanese Strats and Teles will tell you they are very very good guitars with much more reasonable prices. You won't be missing out on a thing.
Personally though I went for both being MIJ Strat and CIJ Tele.
MIM's I didn't and don't have the confidence.
Benee Wafers


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea having both ends the debate about which one to buy. I will agree that some of the MIJ fenders are just as nice as the MIA. I have a MIJ strat a 68 re-issue made sometime in the mid 80's. It is a lovely guitar and the hardware was the same as the MIA strats at the time. I replaced the pups with fralins as they are the sweetest sounding singles I've heard and upgraded the trem with a Callaham vintage trem. As for the tele I have a 67 with the only mods being the pups which I replaced a couple years back with Custom shop Texas tele pups and it sounds great. The 4 way switch mod for the tele offers a pretty cool sound by running both pups in series, almost like a P90. Anway couldn't live without either of them.. and I wouldn't like to have to choose between one or the other.


----------

